# cat food for hedgie? side effects?



## ye3110 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi! I just have a little concern on feeding my hedgie cat food. Ive read that is it a substitude for hedgehog formula. However cat food contains high amounts of sodium. So im wondering if it will have any adverse effects on hedgehogs?

And can anyone advice if this cat food that I have gotten for my hedgie is good enough? It's Pronature Holistic brand. Pleaee take note that it is actually kitten food. Wondering if it will affect in anyway? see the attachment for composition! !! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Tamsyn (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't comment on the sodium concern, though I'll say that given that everything I've seen on this site tends to prefer cat food over hedgehog food, including respected breeders, it seems likely to not be an issue.

As for the food, I'm open to correction, but it looks like the amount of fat in it is too high, at 20%. The maximum I've seen recommended for a staple food is 15%.

An excellent thing to do from here would be to read the sticky in this forum about guidelines for selecting food, here:
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html

With suggested foods here:
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html


----------



## ye3110 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you so much for the quick response! Im starting to think that the high percentage is due to the fact that it is kitten food. Well I guess I have to run out to get a new bag. Thank you for the link it is really helpful! Now I know how to pick th suitable bag for my hedgie. 

Im still interested to know about the sodium in cat food tho. My vet-in-training friend pointed out that dog food might actually be better cos they dont contain as much sodium. Just hoping to see if I can learn more about that


----------



## ye3110 (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh by the way, the ingredients listed (othrr than the fat content) are alright right? Are they unhealthy in anyway? Is there a need to switch brands? Im guessing that it is okay because I dont see any harmful ingredients listed but I just want to make sure that I am correct.


----------



## Tamsyn (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't see any, but I would wait on some more experienced people to be sure. I'm really only repeating what I've read on here, I'm not really qualified to answer specifics definitively.


----------



## ye3110 (Apr 11, 2014)

okay thanks!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

The ingredients look good to me! Holistic cat food is great. And I agree about the fat content. However, keep in mind that really active hedgehogs actually do need a diet that's higher in fat, to help keep the weight on. But you'd have to check with your vet on that one. 

As for the sodium, I've actually heard that cat food contains less sodium than dog foods. Most cat foods contain 0.2% and dog foods contain 0.3%. Not totally sure on that one though. But a lot of owners feed their hedgies cat food with sodium and it hasn't been harmful yet. Ingredients are always listed with the most used (highest percent) ingredient first. So, you can judge how much salt is in the food by that. Usually meat, fish, and eggs are the more natural sources of protein in food.

Also, are you planning on doing a mixing different foods?


----------



## ye3110 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ah great! I think I'll stick to cat food I trust hedgehog owners more anyway  
About the mixing part im not so sure.. does it just mean that I should mix 2 different types of food with different protein origins? Like maybe chicken and duck or fish?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Oops! I totally meant that meat, fish and eggs are the natural sources of sodium in food. Brain fart! 

And yup, that's exactly it. That way, your hedgie is getting a mix of different proteins (for instance, I feed my girl Blue Buffalo chicken and brown rice, mixed with Natural Balance duck and green pea). And also, it helps to have an extra type of food that your hedgie is used to, just in case something happens to one of the brands and it gets recalled or something - worst case scenario though.


----------



## Tamsyn (Mar 6, 2014)

That's what a lot of people do, since you might as well if you're getting multiple foods anyways. The major reasons, though, are that it gives more variety in the secondary ingredients, since we don't really know what hedgehogs need specifically, and more food types increase the likelihood that they wind up getting everything they need. Another big reason is that hedgehogs can be VERY picky eaters, and since formulas and kibble shapes/sizes change so frequently, having more than one food the hedgehog is used to acts as insurance against the possibility of running out of the only food they'll eat and having to syringe feed.


----------



## ye3110 (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay I will start mixing once I find suitable ones! Is it okay if I get both from the same brand? Or does that kind of defeats the purpose of having a mixture


----------



## Tamsyn (Mar 6, 2014)

I personally would go with another quality brand because of what I mentioned about secondary ingredients, but then again I'm a perfectionist and have been known to be overly careful with things.


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

I also recomend not using a kitten food. They are really high in fat. I would stick to adult cat food.


----------



## ye3110 (Apr 11, 2014)

Haha yeah I realised that it kinda defeats the purpose. Shall start hunting for quality ones then. And yeah I should have gotten adult ones to start with but I felt like duck wasnt quite appropriate cos since when do they hunt for ducks in th wild so I decided to get the "seemingly normal" chicken (and adult formula for this brand doesn't have chicken) BUT since when do they hunt for chickens in the wild anyway. So now im feeling stupid. 

Anyway thanks so much for all your great help! Appreciate it


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

It doesn't really matter what they hunt.... But I do recommend Innova weight management, (the one I will be using.)


----------



## ye3110 (Apr 11, 2014)

Artist said:


> It doesn't really matter what they hunt.... But I do recommend Innova weight management, (the one I will be using.)


I realised that it doesnt hahaha. I dont have innova in my local stores tho but thanks for the suggestion!


----------

